# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  First Response Monitor, clip-on wearable on battlefields, Cambridge Design Partnership, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

twitter.com/CDP_innovation

----------


## Airicist

Article "The First Response Monitor wants to save lives on the battlefield"
Heart and respiratory rate data are a crucial combo in treating trauma patients

by Sam Ashcroft
August 6, 2015

----------

